# Migraines (pre-menstrual or menstrual)



## supersizebbw (Jun 9, 2010)

For the past year or so i've been getting REALLY BAD migraines that last for at least 2 days everytime, and no amount of painkillers i take can get rid of the migraines. They are usually accompanied by severe nausea, light makes it worse and i always just want to lock myself in a dark room the entire time.

Only a few months ago it finally occurred to me that there was a pattern, the migraine starts the day before my period and continues on to the first day of my period and tapers off on the second day. 

I googled "pre-menstrual migraines" and was shocked to find loads of women who'd written with the same problem, since all this time i thought it was just me. The articles said that what happens is that oestrogen levels drop right before the period which leads to effects such as migraines.

I want to make a doctors appointment to know what can be done about it. From what i read on the net for people with my case, they get prescribed certain painkillers, or meds called NSAIDs (which i already have and are doing nothing!), or get prescribed the pill (which i'm worried about because of side effects).

I guess my question is, are there any women on here with the same/similar problem i have above? and what did you get prescribed? and more importantly what prescriptions worked for curing the migraines?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 9, 2010)

supersizebbw said:


> For the past year or so i've been getting REALLY BAD migraines that last for at least 2 days everytime, and no amount of painkillers i take can get rid of the migraines. They are usually accompanied by severe nausea, light makes it worse and i always just want to lock myself in a dark room the entire time.
> 
> Only a few months ago it finally occurred to me that there was a pattern, the migraine starts the day before my period and continues on to the first day of my period and tapers off on the second day.
> 
> ...




Yes, I get these, and have migraines other times of the month. Mine cannot be controlled, even with diet changes (I have some food triggers), injections, and medications, BUT I'm quite rare. I do not know how the health-care system works there, but here, it's common for a person to see a neurologist, they'll do testing, MRI of the brain, then go from there. You might have to see a pain management doctor. There are injections that can be done at the base of the skull (I'll warn you now, they're quite painful.). An anesthetic numbs the nerves. In most cases, just one or two sets of these injections works for a long-term result. I've had dozens, so it's not guaranteed (I guess I'm just difficult ). The good thing is that you won't have to take other medications if it works. 

There are medications, such as Topamax, that are made for migraines, but I don't know if it's prescribed if you just have a couple a month (it's a daily med). There are some things you can do that might help, such as biofeedback and/or self-hypnosis.

Try your gyn first. If my brain's working correctly, there are birth-control pills that help with pre-menstrual and menstrual migraines, but of course, you'd have to take that daily. Also, if you're having some major problems with nausea, you might think about asking for something to calm your stomach. When mine gets that way, only Phenergan helps.

Sorry so long, and good luck!

Oh yes, start a diary noting when the headaches occur, when you start your period, what you had to eat, and any other types of triggers. That really helps the docs.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Jun 17, 2010)

Ms. Snakebite said (wrote) pretty much what I was going to say. I have a friend who has something very similar. She's had great success with a certain medication. I'll call her, ask and let you know.


----------

